
Haiku Deck - simple new way to create presentations - parmgrewal
http://www.haikudeck.com/
======
long
I'm generally pretty phlegmatic, but this provoked a strong reaction from me.
This seems thoroughly vacuous, good for only communicating shallow marketing
double-speak.

